# 103 bird goose hunt!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Nick & Fletcher put group at the lodge on an EPIC shoot this morning! Our biggest hunt of the season to push us over the 10,000 bird mark. Sometimes everything just comes together like itâ€™s suppose to, this morning was one of those times.

Upcoming openings Feb 5, 7-9, 13-18
$225 per person, 6ppl minimum

Lodging available the night before dates listed above.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We're not going to hunt the 5th(Mon) so that day is now unavailable. Still have other openings for those interested.


----------

